# Roamio Plus streaming problems



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a Roamio Plus. I can stream to the ipad and iphone apps for only a few minutes (less than 10) before the stream stops. After the stream stops, I get a message in the app that no streaming device is found on the network. After waiting a few minutes the streaming device is once again found, and I can stream for another few minutes before it freezes up again. It seems to me like the streaming device is dropping off my network intermittently for some reason. I have the Roamio hardwired to my router (Airport Extreme). I have read about some people having problems with "green" switches, but I do not have switch in my network only the router. I have restarted both the router and Roamio multiple times but this does not help. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There were a few people who had this problem with the standalone Stream. Usually it turned out to be defective and had to be exchanged. Since this one is built in you may have to exchange the whole TiVo.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

I wonder is this has anything to do with the problems people are seeing with the TiVo Mini. Thread here.

I know that you are having a more severe problem, but the disconnects are the same...


----------



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

I spoke with William at Tivo. He had me power cycle the modem, router, and roamio. We then forced the Tivo to call home. After this process I still had the same problems. He then had me reinstall the iPad app. But still had the same problems after reinstalling the app. My case has now been escalated, and I am supposed to hear back from Tivo within 7 days. William was nice and we spent ~30 minutes on the phone, but I am disappointed that there is no resolution at this time.


----------



## PHeadland (Mar 29, 2005)

hornmustang said:


> I have the Roamio hardwired to my router (Airport Extreme). I have read about some people having problems with "green" switches, but I do not have switch in my network only the router.


Newer Airport Extremes have "green" ports. Your symptoms sound exactly like the ones people with "green" switches are seeing. Someone on the "Internet and TiVO Service connection problems" is also having problems with an Airport Extreme.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

PHeadland said:


> Newer Airport Extremes have "green" ports. Your symptoms sound exactly like the ones people with "green" switches are seeing. Someone on the "Internet and TiVO Service connection problems" is also having problems with an Airport Extreme.


Do you have documentation on any Airport Extreme having a "green" port? I'm not aware of ANY Airport router ever having a "green" port on it.

-Kevin


----------



## PHeadland (Mar 29, 2005)

kbmb said:


> Do you have documentation on any Airport Extreme having a "green" port? I'm not aware of ANY Airport router ever having a "green" port on it.


Apple doesn't like to bother its customers with technical details! 

When I researched this over the weekend, I found an article saying that a firmware upgrade enabled Ethernet power saving features. That was backed up by output from some sort of protocol analyzer. I did not keep the link and now I can't find it again.


----------



## wildcattdw (Sep 15, 2013)

hornmustang said:


> I have a Roamio Plus. I can stream to the ipad and iphone apps for only a few minutes (less than 10) before the stream stops. After the stream stops, I get a message in the app that no streaming device is found on the network. After waiting a few minutes the streaming device is once again found, and I can stream for another few minutes before it freezes up again. It seems to me like the streaming device is dropping off my network intermittently for some reason. I have the Roamio hardwired to my router (Airport Extreme). I have read about some people having problems with "green" switches, but I do not have switch in my network only the router. I have restarted both the router and Roamio multiple times but this does not help. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?


hornmustang,

I was having a similar issue with my Roameo, well similar symptoms anyway. I exchanged the unit yesterday after troubleshooting on my own, then doing a support call with some good information on what I was seeing. Here's what I did...

From the iPad app, hit the gear up on the header bar, and select Streaming Setup. There is an option for "Full System Info" or something along that line that will open Safari on the iPad and give you a web page with the TiVo Stream System Information. I then opened that page on my laptop and monitored that while testing. I would also run a continuous ping to each iPad (I was testing on two) the IP address of the Stream (the IP for the Stream System Info) the TiVo itself, and my default gateway/router.

I started streaming a show to each iPad, and after 6 - 8 minutes, I would lose the ping to the Stream, the web page would show Streaming State as OFFLINE, and both iPads would stop. That lead me to believe, in my case, that the Stream application was likely the culprit. The main IP for the Roameo, my default gateway, and the iPads never dropped a ping.

I phoned TiVo Support, and we performed a number of troubleshooting steps, nothing we all haven't done a few times (reset Roameo, reset cable modem, reset router, validate connections, etc) and once we had streaming working again, he told me if I had any other problems, he suggested an exchange of the Roameo. 5 minutes after the call, it happened again. A quick drive to the Mall of America and I was setting up a new Roameo.

Once I got everything (almost everything, I'm one of the many with problems getting a second Mini to work) working again, I streamed DWTS(HD) in its entirety, then several 30 minute shows I recorded just to test. So far, so good and I am hopeful I have the problem licked.

T


----------



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

It does indeed seem like our problems are the same. I also see that the stream goes offline when looking at the stream settings in my browser. I didn't ping all the devices like you did, but I don't think my iPad is dropping off the network. Glad to know a new unit fixed this problem. I am still waiting for a call back from Tivo I bought my unit from Weakness, so unfortunately I can't just take it back to the mall.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

PHeadland said:


> Newer Airport Extremes have "green" ports. Your symptoms sound exactly like the ones people with "green" switches are seeing. Someone on the "Internet and TiVO Service connection problems" is also having problems with an Airport Extreme.


Are you talking about the latest version of the extreme or all versions. I'm using the last version before the new updated hardware and have had no issues with the Roamio hard wired to the extreme.


----------



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

So following up on the ideas that wildcat shared, I ran a continuous ping to both my ipad and the roamio stream ip address while streaming. I never loss ping to the ipad. But I lose ping to the roamio stream ip address. When I lose the ping, I obviously also lose video in the ipad app.


----------



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

On other thing, while streaming the temperature gets quite hot at ~60 C. When not streaming it seems like the roamio is running around 45 C. Is this temperature increase normal during streaming?


----------



## mike1273 (Feb 29, 2004)

My brand new Roamio streams to my jailbroken iPhone but not my iPad3. It will stream to my wife's standard iPad4.


----------



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

Update - Spoke with TiVo again today. They were supposed to contact me within a week, but I had to call them back. The rep said my problem had been escalated to a researcher, but they are going to ship me a new box. Fingers crossed it fixes my problems.


----------



## metavoy (Sep 25, 2013)

I am having the exact same problem with my Roamio Plus connected via Ethernet to an Airport Extreme. Looking forward to a fix


----------



## hornmustang (Sep 13, 2013)

I received the replacement box from Tivo and all is good!

Now if could just get the firmware on my Cisco cablecard from Comcast updated to allow for 6 tuners, I would be completely satisfied with my Roamio.


----------



## pricebri (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone find a fix beyond replacing the Device? I have a brand new Roamio hard wired to a gigabit home network/router and when streaming over wireless to an iPad it works great for about 10 min and then stops. Screen just looks paused, but will not restart. Exit the Tivo App on the iPad and restart watching the show and it resumes where it stopped and goes for about another 10 min....


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Plus one to this question, I have the exact same symptoms.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 29, 2014)

Another plus one. Same exact thing.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have similar issues on my iPhone 4s. Video would stream for about ~10 minutes then freeze. The streaming device would continue to stream from what I could tell (the counters on the system info page would continue to increment indicating it was sending data buy my phone was not recognizing it). That soured me a bit on streaming so I haven't used it very much on my iPad Air, but I don't remember it stopping like it did on my phone. Maybe it would if I streamed more? 

The iPhone 4s is connecting to my router via 2.3Ghz G. The iPad Air is connecting to the same router via 5Ghz N.


----------



## haniwa202 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have issues with in home streaming. It must be a buffering problem because it will stream for a few seconds, pause, then stream again. Is this a problem with the wifi?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How is your TiVo connected to you network? You can't use wifi for the TiVo if you want the Streaming to work. You have to use Ethernet or MoCa.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 29, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> How is your TiVo connected to you network? You can't use wifi for the TiVo if you want the Streaming to work. You have to use Ethernet or MoCa.


Thanks Dan -- I'm on ethernet. Wired into an AirPort Time Capsule as the router.

Same thing everyone else says -- I can stream for about 5-10 minutes, picture freezes (app does not). If I exit the app and wait a minute or two, I come back and have to re-set up streaming. Then it works again for 5-10 minutes, and I repeat. I've tried streaming to 2 different iPads and 2 different iPhones. Results are all the same.

I plan on calling Tivo again today.


----------



## tbreyman (Apr 8, 2002)

Dan,



> How is your TiVo connected to you network? You can't use wifi for the TiVo if you want the Streaming to work. You have to use Ethernet or MoCa.


I knew that you needed Ethernet / MoCa in the loop to stream to the Mini. I thought that streaming to IOS devices was supported using the built in WiFi. Am I wrong?

Todd


----------



## trueblue (Jan 29, 2014)

tbreyman said:


> Dan,
> 
> I knew that you needed Ethernet / MoCa in the loop to stream to the Mini. I thought that streaming to IOS devices was supported using the built in WiFi. Am I wrong?
> 
> Todd


Nope - you're not wrong. Per my conversation with Tivo the Roamio streaming works with all of the above. (Unfortunately for me, though, it doesn't --- still haven't resolved.)

My stream freezes in about 5 minutes if on wifi or ethernet, tried it both ways. Tivo wasn't very helpful on my last call -- need to spend more time on the phone with them to figure it out.


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a similar problem. Roamio Pro here. Bought it the first few weeks it came out. I previously had a tivo stream and a premier 2 Tuner and never had an issue. 

Since getting the Roamio, I can stream to my ipad air, for about 8 minutes at which time the show freezes. The app itself works fine otherwise. I have to kill the app, and restart it. Going back into the app, and having it restart the setup process on the streaming gives me another 8ish minutes sometimes less, sometimes more. 

I have hardwired my tivo into my fios router, shut off IGMP, and hooked my ipad to the wifi network on the fios router. Same thing. 

Called support and after being hung up on by the first rep after I disagreed that I have to use MOCA, the 2nd rep told me that my tivo was missing a "GROUP" that he would escalate to have the group put in. I would have to wait 4 business days for the escalation to take effect. A month later, no resolution. Called back in to TIVO and the 3rd rep told me the same thing. When asked why it didnt get properly "fixed" a month ago she told me the prior rep didnt escalate properly. Yeah whatever. 

Apparently there is some "SF" group they have to add to problem roamio boxes? I bet SF stands for STREAMING FAILED. 
If they cannot resolve this for me shortly it will be the last Tivo I buy, and I have been a 15+ year customer with more than 10 tivo's purchased over the years. 

Anyone else get this line of BS from Tivo?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 29, 2014)

rdangel -

I gave up -- I called several times to support and had no luck. Tried everything in the book. What I noticed is that if I pinged my Tivo all we well -- I received a response in about 10ms. However, as soon as I started streaming something and then pinged it the response time would creep up and then I would get a request time out just before the stream on the app would stop. Clearly once streaming started the connection to my network was being terminated. Once I'd wait a minute and restarted the stream all would be fine.

Anyway, the ultimate solution? I finally got someone at Tivo on the phone agree that there might be a hardware fault and they sent me a new box. New box has been working perfectly for over a month now. New box is set up on my network EXACTLY THE SAME way, btw.

Definitely call them up and walk them through the problem -- this is on them to resolve. I get your frustration. Roamio -- now that it's working right(!!) -- is brilliant.

Good luck.


----------



## whiteshaft (Jul 15, 2003)

I just installed my Roamio Plus and tried to stream an SD show to my iPad 3 last night. It would play for a few seconds then pause, with a lot of "BUFFERING" messages. It made the show unwatchable.

(Is this similar enough to the OP's issue or should I move to a new thread?)

I didn't check my streaming bit rate in the app but I will check it tonight when get home. I thought my network was fast enough to handle this function -- either it isn't or the Plus is having issues.

SETUP: Roamio Plus hooked up to Netgear ethernet-over-power router, which connects to Apple Time Capsule (1st Gen) upstairs. Wifi network is 802.11n. Time Warner cable and modem box. I selected the MoCa option on the Plus to enable in-home streaming (that was correct, right? It didn't seem to work otherwise). 

I have several computers, two iPhones, the iPad, Kindle -- all hooked up to WiFi but none of them were in heavy use at the same time. Other devices hooked up to Netgear router were off (PS3, ATV, Xbox) so I don't think this was a case of reduced bandwidth.


----------



## whiteshaft (Jul 15, 2003)

UPDATE: after a week with the new Roamio I ran the streaming setup again on the iPad app and now shows will stream without the stopping and buffering (including HD). It's like I needed to break it in or something, but all works okay now within the home.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Aug 15, 2014)

I am having the same problem discussed. I spent more than an hour with TIVO support restarting everything, and connecting to the TIVO service. Nothing helped.

Finally, I was told to call Apple. Apple said that there was nothing that they could think of that would cause the streaming to stop. I specifically asked if there was any sort of energy saving setting that might be causing a timeout and they said there was not. 

Has anyone found a solution?

If a new TIVO box has solved the problem, please let me know.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Aug 15, 2014)

Problem solved:

I set the IP address of the TIVO to a static IP address.

Settings > Network > 

Write down the IP addr. It will look something like this: 10.0.1.14. The actual numbers don't matter for these purposes.

Continue on to Change Network Settings > Modify Ethernet Settings > Let Me Specify a static IP address

Enter the first three numbers. From the example above you would enter 10.0.1. For the last number, enter a higher number such as 25. How high you can set the number depends on the range setting of your browser. For most routers, 25 should work just fine.

Now go to Settings > Network > Connect to Tivo Service now. If your Tivo connects, the number 25 worked for you. If not, reset the static IP address to a lower number, and check the network connection again. The lower the number that you use, the more likely you are to run into a conflict with other devices. Never use the number 1.

I have tried to simplify this as much as possible. Please don't troll me for my way oversimplified explanation regarding IP addresses.

I assume that this will work for wireless setups as well, but I have not tried it.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Same sort of problem last night with wife's iPHone 4s. And we have an Airport Extreme router. 

Stopped working after 10 minutes and that was it. Never really got going again and wife gave up and the initially cool feature was called many names.

I have had it working with an ipad 2 also. But really only for setup purposes and to see if it worked at all. Never watched an entire show on it so I wouldn't doubt if the same problem exists with it too.


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

Same exact problem here. Connecting through MoCa. Have swapped everything, router, cables, splitter. Only TiVo is last culprit


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I tested streaming on iPad 2/AirPort Extreme combo for a few hours and didn't experience any problems. Tried it again on wife's phone for a short time and no problems unlike a few nights before.


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

Okay, my problem is solved by a PoE filter. It seems to have also cleared up a lot of internet speed/stabiilty issues (comcast) for me


----------

